# SM 334 Analogausgang setzen



## PoshCom (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich wuerde gerne einen Analogausgang per AWL auf zum Beispiel 5 V setzen.
Leider schlugen bei mir alle versuche fehl. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp oder Link.

mfg PoshCOM


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

Hardware richtig konfiguriert?
Karte richtig verdrahtet?


Schon mal 

```
L XXXXXX
T AW XXXX
```
 

versucht?


MfG


----------



## clweb (15 August 2008)

Also bei 10V nominal sollte:                                                                      L 13824                                                                                               T PAWxxx  //xxx= Adresse aus HW konfig. xxx grösser 256                       Sollte bei richtiger Verdrahtung und Parametrierung funktionnieren


----------



## PoshCom (17 August 2008)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort! Ich werde es am Montag gleich mal ausprobieren.

mfg


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

L 27648 //100% = 10V
T PAW XXX

L 13824 //50% = 5V
T PAW XXX

27648 gibt dir das maximum!!! wenn du das weist kannst dir alles andere ausrechnen.


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

*:-( Funktioniert leider nicht.*

Ich habe das mal ausprobiert und komme bei

L 27648
T PAW288

auf sage und schreibe 243mV 

Woran koennte das liegen?

mfg


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

Sind alle Spannungen an der Karte vorhanden?
Ist HW-Konfig richtig eingestellt?


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

1. um sockenralfs nochmal aufzugreifen: alles richtig parametriert?
2. wie mißt du?


----------



## clweb (18 August 2008)

Bei der SM334 gibt 2 Varianten:
6ES7334-0CE01-0AA0: da sind die Spannungsausgäge auf 14/15 und 17/18
6ES7334-0KE00-0AB0: da ist es auf 16/17 und 18/19


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

hiho also sieht so aus: 
ich habe in ein paar beitraegen gelesen, das man das ausgabesignal in HW-Konfig einstellen kann allerdings habe ich mich dummgesucht und bin dann irgendwann in einem von siemens erstellten datenblatt gelesen, dass meine sm334 (334-0ce01-0aa0) nur 0-10V oder 4-20(0-20 weiss ich jetzt nicht) und man mit den jeweiligen Klemmen einstellt, ob man ein stromsignal oder ein spannungssignal haben moechte.

so da das schon mal eine riesige info war, haben ich das dann mal schnell geprueft. also ich habe jetzt auf spannung stehen.

ich denke ich habe es auch geschafft die kiste anzusteuern, da ich das signal was im millivolt bereich rauskommt mit den zahlenwerten, die ich im programm eingebe veraendern kann.

ist vll irgend eine andere einstellung noch falsch gesetzt?

mfg


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

zwischen welchen klemmen mißt du?

14-15 bzw. 17-18 sind die spannungsausgänge (15-16 bzw. 18-19 strom)
hast du MANA mit Masse verbunden?


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

```
http://weblx.homelinux.net/jsp/Handbuecher/S7/Baugruppendaten.pdf
```
 
unter Punkt 4.30 kannst du alles nachlesen


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

also ich messe zwischen 14 und 15 wobei 14 meiner meinung nach der spannungsführende anschluss ist und 15 der masse entspricht (mit durchgangsprüfer auf masse durchgepipst)

mit MANA bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ist das anschluss 20?

wenn ja habe ich mit allen massen verbunden! 

ahoi


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

klemme 15 auch auf masse ziehen


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

siehe 


> und 15 der masse entspricht (mit durchgangsprüfer auf masse durchgepipst)



denke damit ist 15 auf masse gelegt!!!

aber trotzdem danke

problem ist immer noch nicht beseitigt!


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

Ist die HW - Konfig auch sicher richtig hast du das mal online überprüft?


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Ist die HW - Konfig auch sicher richtig hast du das mal online überprüft?



da gibts leider nicht viel einzustellen, bis auf den adressbereich ..


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da gibts leider nicht viel einzustellen, bis auf den adressbereich ..


 
Ich selbst hab noch keine verarbeitet nur AI´s da gibts genug einzustellen


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

mal ne frage, die auch falsch verstanden werden kann:

dein messgerät steht auf gleichspannung?


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

*???*

Voellig bloed bin ich auch nicht. Ja mein Multimeter steht auf Gleichspannung

mfg

ist zum verzweifeln


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

Hast du noch ne 2. Karte die du testen kannst?! 

Wäre nicht das erste mal das ein neues gerät nach dem auspacken schon kaputt ist.


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Hast du noch ne 2. Karte die du testen kannst?!
> 
> Wäre nicht das erste mal das ein neues gerät nach dem auspacken schon kaputt ist.



ja oder, wenn noch nicht passiert, den zweiten ausgang auf der karte benutzen


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja oder, wenn noch nicht passiert, den zweiten ausgang auf der karte benutzen


 
zum Bleistift


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

*????*

Habe da was von normieren und skalieren gelesen. Könnte ich da eventuell etwas falsch gemacht haben, oder habe ich mich da völlig verrannt?

mfg


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

PoshCom schrieb:


> Habe da was von normieren und skalieren gelesen. Könnte ich da eventuell etwas falsch gemacht haben, oder habe ich mich da völlig verrannt?
> 
> mfg



normieren und skalieren brauchst du nur, wenn du ein anderes zahlenformat, zum beispiel real hast, das du ausgeben möchtest


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 August 2008)

brauchst ned!

nur wenn du irgendeinen dig wert zb DINT 44567 auf dein paw bringen willst braucht fc106
solang sich das bis zu 27648 abspielt = unnötig


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

also...ausgänge getauscht? andere karte probiert?


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

also hmm pass auf ich habe das ganze jetz mal an die simulationsfunktion gehängt und es gibt folgende werte aus:

wenn ich das hier ins programm schreibe:

```
L     20000

  T     PAW  288
```

kommt das hier am simulator an wenn ich diesen auf dezimal stelle:







vll kann damit ja einer was anfangen 


grüße


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

es handelt sich darum nur um das rechte fenster mit dem "ab 288"

und ich habe leider nur diese eine karte!

anschlüsse sollten eigendlich richtig angschlossen sein was mir allerdings noch einfällt was bedeutet es, wenn in dem online modus von hw-konfig die karte so hellgrau hinterlegt ist? siehe bild:


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 August 2008)

du beobachtest ja nur das Byte 288 nicht das WORD 288!!

aufpassen!!!!


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

alles klar du hast recht 

super dann zeit er das ja jetz richtig an nur sollte er doch jetz theoretisch dann bei der sps in der realität auch einen spannungswert von über millivolt anzeigen?!

hey dickes dankeschön an euch alle wir haben ja schon mal nen paar probs weggeräumt


----------



## Full Flavor (18 August 2008)

Wie 4L dich auch schon gefragt hat hast du jetzt schon mal den 2. ausgang getestet


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

um auf das grau auch noch einzugehen:



> Es ist keine Diagnose möglich, weil keine Online-Verbindung besteht oder die Baugruppe keine Diagnoseinformation liefert.



und deine baugruppe liefert keine diagnoseinformationen ... also nichts wildes ...

hast du eigentlich eine last angeschlossen?


----------



## PoshCom (18 August 2008)

hmm also:
der 2. ausgang lässt sich gar nicht verändern auch nicht im millivolt bereich!

und zur last da hängt nen multimeter tran das sollte ja zum ermitteln der spannung ausreichen?!


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

ja, sollte es, manchmal ist komisch ... 

also, um uns jetzt auf einen gleichen stand zu bekommen, dein programm enthält keine weiteren zugriffe auf das PAW288?

dein code enthält nur


```
*
L   "DEZIMAL_ZAHL"
T   PAW 288
```
?

ich bin fast versucht, dich aufzufordern, die karte mal ins prozessabbild zu schieben, so dass du mit AW zugreifen kannst, läßt sich leichter beobachten und eben auch forcen ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...dein programm enthält keine weiteren zugriffe auf das PAW288?
> 
> dein code enthält nur
> 
> ...


 
dazu nimm alle aufrufe aus dem ob1 und schreib 4l´s code ins letzte NW des ob1 und dann schau mer mal


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

ich bin einverstanden das wir das mal machen aber bitte spreche so, dass ich dich verstehe 

was ist das: 4l´s code
nw steht warscheinlich für netzwert?!

oda???



grüße


----------



## Full Flavor (19 August 2008)

PoshCom schrieb:


> ich bin einverstanden das wir das mal machen aber bitte spreche so, dass ich dich verstehe
> 
> was ist das: 4l´s code
> nw steht warscheinlich für netzwert?!
> ...


 

nw ist Netzwerk und geb einfach den code ein, dort wo "DEZIMAL_ZAHL" steht gibst du ne dezimalzahl an so wie am anfang


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

das steht alles im letzten netzwerk, da das programm sonst nichts beinhaltet?

ist vll noch früh und bin noch nicht ganz wach?




ahoi


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

das war meine frage: was steht alles in deinem programm und sind mehrfach zuweisungen auszuschließen? :evil:


----------



## WIX (19 August 2008)

*eine frage*



vierlagig schrieb:


> ?
> 
> ich bin fast versucht, dich aufzufordern, die karte mal ins prozessabbild zu schieben, so dass du mit AW zugreifen kannst, läßt sich leichter beobachten und eben auch forcen ...


 
hallo,

enschuldigng wenn ich einmische

was heißt karte in prozesabild schieben? 
sag wir mal prozesabild hat adressen von 0 bis 128 (die adresen die nachkommen sind peripherie)
wen ich eine freie adresse im bereich 0 bis 128 nehme für ein peripheriegerät denn kan ich im prozesabild arbeiten das heist kein P.
es wird ein problem sein (zum beispiel bei lesen von worten>=3)
wen man konsistante daten lesen wil

ist das richtig forumfreunde?

WIX


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 August 2008)

hab den fred jetzt nur überflogen, aber wie ist es mit dem Codierstecker seitlich? ist der schon geklärt??????
Oder hat den nur die 331 (so eine hab ich vielemale) für -5 bis +5 Volt.


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

das danke interpretiere ich jetzt mal als: "es steht nur eine lade und eine transfer anweisung im programm"

ok, danke, damit kann man arbeiten.

tu mir und deiner karte mal den gefallen und schiebe den adressbereich ins prozessabbild OB1 ... also eine startadresse kleiner 256 wählen ... 2 würde sich bei deinem aufbau wohl anbieten, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe

dann ersetzt du das PAW durch ein AW mit der richtigen adresse


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

jawoll sonst habe ich nichts trin wenn ich jetz aw statt paw reintippe, will der sack nicht übertragen!!!


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> hab den fred jetzt nur überflogen, aber wie ist es mit dem Codierstecker seitlich? ist der schon geklärt??????
> Oder hat den nur die 331 (so eine hab ich vielemale) für -5 bis +5 Volt.



die 334 ist einzig durch ihre verdrahtung parametrierbar!

@WIX: ja, das kann man so stehen lassen. wobei du dann immer noch mit PAW adressieren könntest, wenn du es für notwendig erachtest den wert sofort rauszuschicken


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

PoshCom schrieb:


> jawoll sonst habe ich nichts trin wenn ich jetz aw statt paw reintippe, will der sack nicht übertragen!!!



du mußt in der Hardwarekonfiguration den adressbereich anpassen!


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

soa adressen und alles gemacht übertragen geht jetz auch... und leider will der auch nur wieder 230mV auswerfen der *****


hmm noch jemand ne idee???


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 August 2008)

was kommt jetzt bei AW288? (oder so ähnlich) was du halt hast

das gleiche wie vorher bei PAW 288?

schau bei mir hab in der sim eine (deine) Station nachgebaut bei mir Eingang = Ausgag sprich L 20000 --> PAW288 20000
oder L 20000 --> AW 288 20000

usw.


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

PoshCom schrieb:


> hmm noch jemand ne idee???



ja, ich, versuch eine andere karte ... wirst du sowieso nicht drumrumkommen, wenn diese hier defekt sein sollte...

aber du kannst auch erstmal zwei bilder machen und zwar eins vom anschluß der baugruppe und eins von deinem messgerät (komplett, nicht nur die anzeige)


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> was kommt jetzt bei AW288? (oder so ähnlich) was du halt hast



mann mani, warum immer diese pdfs? versuchs mal mit grafikdateien direkt, da brauch ich mir den anhang nicht immer runterladen 

im simulator scheint es bei ihm ja auch zu funktionieren, also da sollte es kein problem geben!


----------



## Full Flavor (19 August 2008)

Wenn du keine andere Karte hast kaufen!

ansonsten kannst nur alles nochmal prüfen.

Bist an den richtigen klemmen?
Ist dein Meßgerät in Ordnung?
Ist die Spannungsversorgung der Karte OK?
usw.


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

also das siehet jetz so aus die sumulation funzt bei mir

ich werde nachher mal wo hinfahren wo die leute angeblich ahnung haben mal gucken wohin das führt vll haben die ne andere karte ich habe leider keine.

danke für die bemühungen!


----------



## Full Flavor (19 August 2008)

Sag bescheid was daraus geworden ist


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

ich will die bilder sehen


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

berichten werde ich natürlich und hier die erwünschten bilder:



















das ihr aus den anschlüssen icht so wirklich schlau werdet kann ich mir denken das haben wir aber genaustens überprüft daher schließen wir da einfach mal den fehler aus!

das multimeder ist auf 20 v gleichspannung eingestellt und zeigt 0,24 an also... 240mV

die analogbaugruppe wurde wohl noch nie benutzt!!! wurde mir gesagt!


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

das sind handybilder, wa? aua 

miss mal direkt an der karte!
und: versuch mal eine brücke von gnd auf den schwarzen deines signals


----------



## Full Flavor (19 August 2008)

PoshCom schrieb:


> die analogbaugruppe wurde wohl noch nie benutzt!!! wurde mir gesagt!


 
Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe sagt das garnichts!

Ich hatte schon ein paar mal das ich eine Karte ausgepackt hab, angeschlossen, geht nicht und die kam direkt von Siemens


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 August 2008)

kann das "Köster" Ding kaputt sein!
Ich hatte das mal auf einem S7 Kurs!
Zusätlich war auch ein Problem mit einer 2. Spannungsversorgung (die es ja in deinem Fall nicht gibt)

Die Potis auf dem Köster sind die intern / extern richtig geschaltet?


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

das mit dem kaputt habe ich auch schon vorher zur kenntnis genommen und ich halte es auch für warschienlich daher gehe ich ja nachher mal wo hin^^

das mit dem handy sieht der mann sofort^^ jawoll
und das messen habe ich auch schon direkt gemacht man traut ja erst mal dem unnerum gestricken eher net ?!


ich mache jetz mal erst mal nichts und warte mal was nachher bei raus kommt!!!

bis dann ahoi


@ manfred

die potis sind ja woscht das sind ja die eingänge die benutze ich ja nicht 
und ich habe ja direkt an der klemme der baugruppe gemessen daher lässt sich der köster kram denke ich mal ausschließen!


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

was mich stutzig macht: an den ausgängen sind jeweils zwei drähte angeschlossen ... wo verschwinden die denn?

...wenn das ding bei mir aufm tisch stehen würde, würde es wohl nicht mehr so stehen sondern schon komplett zerlegt sein


----------



## Full Flavor (19 August 2008)

Versuch doch mal folgendes:

Alles von der Karte abklemmen (außer der Spannungsversorgung versteht sich) und versuch dann nochmal an den klemmen zu messen.
Markier dir aber die einzelnen adern sonst hast du noch ein zweites Problem


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

um dich zu beruhigen wir hatten es gestern schon auseinander gerupft allerdings behutsam, da das teil nicht mir gehört!

zu den drähten:
es gehen bei den ausgängen immer 2 drähte auf eine klemme warum weiß ich nicht denke mal um evl. den querschnitt zu erreichen den man dort verwenden sollte.
die sind allerdings in dem kösterdings auf ein und der selben klemme(habe aus karte rausgezupft und gepipst und joa gehen an selbes ende)

habe sowohl masse als auch signal abgemacht und gemessen!!!

ahoi


----------



## PoshCom (19 August 2008)

alsooooo:

das ding war gabutt, ein qualifizierter elektroniker will sich die platine jetzt mal ansehen und ich hab ne neue (leiweise)


danke an alle, die sich hier bemüht haben!!!


----------

